

Future rewards versus instant gratification replicated in a game - Sebpereira
http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/29/6862989/destiny-loot-cave-broken-engram

======
Sebpereira
I've played a lot of Destiny since it came out, and I did lapse for a short
while to the farming strategy, but left it because it wasn't giving me good
results, so instead I focused on leveling my reputation with factions to buy
better gear, leading my character to better stats and higher level in a more
predictable fashion than by relying on chance. Such dichotomy is present in
our every day lives, but a game can speed up the results, and allows to see
which of the two opposing strategies is better, di=one faster than in the real
world in order to learn the lesson quicker, and with minimum consequences.

